# race shift box, linkage, cables, etc!



## 4cedboost (Jul 16, 2006)

building my mk2 into a track car and need some light in the direction of the shift box, linkage, cables, etc.... I looked at the CAE shifters but they are an ungodly amount of $$... is there an easy way to build my own? I would just throw a short shift kit in it, but ALL of the shifting mechanisms are shot. I know there are rebuild kits out there, but for the price im sure i can get something much better.... I noticed some cars have a VWmotorsport shifter in them... anywhere i can find that? :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

this might help you

feel free to pm or email me with anymore questions. [email protected]


----------

